# 19 year old gets it right Home defense



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

19 year old gets it right Home defense: One report says 19 another 23 
"Homeowner's son shoots, kills three would-be burglars"
"Three would-be robbers were shot and killed Monday when an Oklahoma homeowner's son opened fire on them with an AR-15, authorities said. "

Outstanding young man.
Homeowner's son shoots, kills three would-be burglars | Fox News


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that could have been really bad for the family - home invasion and not just a burglary .... guys were all masked up with gloves - not planning on leaving any evidence ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> that could have been really bad for the family - home invasion and not just a burglary .... guys were all masked up with gloves - not planning on leaving any evidence ....


Something tells me this was more than a snatch and grab, . . . and the news will probably never open up on all of it.

I'm thinking the young man probably came out on top of what otherwise would probably have become a tragedy.

It also proves the value of training and willingness to resist.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome shooting in close quarters, most people defending themselves choke up and only end up winging people it seems, two died in the house and the third died and fell on the getaway

The driver, some chunky younger girl turned herself in and got slapped with 3 counts of 1st deg murder lolol

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/03/2...ooting-suspected-getaway-driver-arrested.html

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

On the news this morning it was a 23 year old. Killed an 16, 17, and 18 year old. One had a knife one with brass knuckles. The get away driver is being charged with 3 1st degree murder charges.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Let's see all the gun- "You don't need an AR-15 for home defense!" grabbers respond to this one.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Im sure they were outstanding citizens and BLM will start marching about this one

Half expecting the whole "you could shoot to wound...you dont need a rifle for home defense" crowd to regale us with their tactical expertise

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Play stupid games win stupid prizes. It ought to be a wake up call to all the young people out there making bad decisions by stealing from others. I didn't hear the part about masks, guns, or weapons, the article I read said the shooter wasn't charged but charges may come later. I doubt thats going to happen if they where armed and it went inside.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The sad part is he's gonna catch three lawsuits from three families, regardless. All three are buying tickets for the Lawsuit Lottery.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang Flop, great job. Wonder what the crime rate would be if this happened more often??


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Fewer trials, fewer incarcerations, justice prevails, a win for everyone except the criminal....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We are getting housebreaks and home invasions in areas that never had them in the past.

As the gangs grow, they are spreading out into the burbs, plus incursion into rural areas like where I live

They started occurring in the towns surrounding the BIG SANCTUARY CITY here,

15 miles away when the started letting all the illegal trash in.

Many of those previously non existent home invasions are involving gunshot and knifing victims, some dead.

Many of the town residents are gunning up for their protection, unlike the big cities, you can get a CCW with no problem.

The police chief's in the big cities have been pulling some quota BS, saying they are limiting the CCW's because of it.

They are even limiting licenses for long guns even though they are a "will issue" item.

Of course they willingly give them one or all to friends and relatives.

There is no limit set by state statute or even a provision to create one.

I have had a CCW or LTC for 54 years, was a breeze to get back then.

Hopefully when the turds start hitting houses further out, they start receiving Darwin awards, even group ones.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At least out here we can see them coming. If you don't belong here we know it . The Dogs do their part. 
Wisconsin has always had Constitutional open carry . However a bill was introduced today to allow CC along with it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Heard a bit of drivel from MSM news about the "*automatic* AR-15" and "no charges have have been filed, *yet*....".

The Kid should get medal of commendation and lifetime supply of .223 ammo for a job well done.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Attaboy young gun.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

FOX23 Local Affiliate released some more details on what the cops have determined so far, the dudes killed were 16, 17 and 19 - and the 21 year old chick was the one who orchestrated the burglary apparently, didn't say why she targeted the house nor if the guy knew them.

One of the kids looked black...so we will see if there is any rioting coming from this

Wagoner County Triple Shooting: Three Dead After Alleged Home Invasion Attempt | FOX23


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Some Heavy.com fact stuff on the kids who got deep-sixed and on the chubby getaway driver: Max Cook, Jacob Redfearn & Jake Woodruff: 5 Fast Facts | Heavy.com

Some stuff on the homeowner's son (with the awesome CQB skills): Zach Peters: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com

Apparently the chick knew the homeowner's son some how, and was dating the older of the 3 teens

Down towards the bottom of this article is a picture of the Affidavit the ADA for Wagoner County provided: Affidavit: Woman arrested for deadly Wagoner County break-in planned the burglary | KTUL


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> One of the kids looked black...so we will see if there is any rioting coming from this


Black, White, Getaway driver was Hispanic and a woman... and she left at the sound of gunshots, way to go girl!!!

And turned herself in, so she now has 3 First Degree Murder charges against her, way to go Darwin.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Black, White, Getaway driver was Hispanic and a woman... and she left at the sound of gunshots, way to go girl!!!
> 
> And turned herself in, so she now has 3 First Degree Murder charges against her, way to go Darwin.
> 
> *Rancher*


 Taking bets Little is done with her. My money slap on hand.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Taking bets Little is done with her. My money slap on hand.


OK, I'll take that bet, I've sat on a Grand Jury, and the law is pretty clear, she was responsible for the deaths of two minors, and one young adult, she is as guilty as if she was there leading the invasion with a Mac 9 in her chubby little hands. It will be second or third degree but she will spend time in jail with her girlfriends. The chubby little slut was probably trying to support her drug habit.

And she was very very stupid for turning herself in, she could have skated on this one.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Heard a bit of drivel from MSM news about the "*automatic* AR-15" and "no charges have have been filed, *yet*....".
> 
> The Kid should get medal of commendation and lifetime supply of .223 ammo for a job well done.


The laimstream is still questioning why the kid has not been charged.

The bastards don't come out and say it directly, but through inference.

They also infer that the little bastards did not need to be shot.

I think they believe there is an unwritten rule of law that whites nay not kill a black, regardless of the situation.

It is considered by the same media that this is the worst form of racism.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

azrancher said:


> OK, I'll take that bet, I've sat on a Grand Jury, and the law is pretty clear, she was responsible for the deaths of two minors, and one young adult, she is as guilty as if she was there leading the invasion with a Mac 9 in her chubby little hands. It will be second or third degree but she will spend time in jail with her girlfriends. The chubby little slut was probably trying to support her drug habit.
> 
> And she was very very stupid for turning herself in, she could have skated on this one.
> 
> *Rancher*


 Problem is DA can do anything they want. they can drop charges, give a parking ticket. Happens here all of the time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The homeowner shot three teenagers who "were good boys but just made a mistake." But he didn't know that. All he knew was three men dressed in black and wearing masks and gloves had broken into his home. I probably would have shot too. Seems open and shut.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Taking bets Little is done with her. My money slap on hand.


If there was a Wendy's restaurant nearby and we lived close, . . . I'd take you up on that Smitty901. You could buy my coffee and I would say "Thank You".

My guess is at least 10 years, . . . especially if the DA declines to pursue the homeowner and his son.

Liberal media will have to find someone to blame, . . . and since she is fat, ugly, and probably poor, . . . as well as being the oldest, and already named as the mastermind, . . . she will have to take the fall.

BUT, . . . hey, . . . I've been wrong before,

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I will think she gets Burglary (maybe dropped to conspiracy), obstruction and maybe that Felony Murder will turn into Man 1 or something stupid and she will get like 3-7 years, hell maybe even time served/probation? That little chubber was pretty stupid, she could've skated on out of there, they would have identified those little shits via dental records if nothing else

I was pretty surprised on the NYT article there were self-professed liberals who agreed that while they do not like guns, they believe you can meet a grisly demise for breakign and entering someone's home.

Man, for a nerdy little flight scheduler the homeowner's son was a damn good shot in close quarters, still amazed he managed to kill all three of those idiots I want to buy that guy a beer


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> The laimstream is still questioning why the kid has not been charged.
> 
> The bastards don't come out and say it directly, but through inference.
> 
> ...


From what I've read the "they where good boys that made a mistake but didn't deserve to die" story is starting to come out. Apparently there is going to be a candle light vigil for one of the punks with "no negativity allowed."

Whats awesome is how America is finally getting tired of the BS fed to us. If you read the comment section of the stories 9/10 support the kid defending his home while 1/10 talks about how the brats didn't deserve what they got.

I feel sorry for those that think the homeowners kid is going to get charged. The DA has said it might take a week or so but thats because due to the situation of 3 deaths they are going to make sure all the T's are crossed and I's are dotted before formally clearing him. I have no issue with that, make sure everything is kosher then exonerate and return the gun.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Get this, the damn chick has 3 kids...what a damn shame https://www.facebook.com/elizabeth.kohler.9843?pnref=lhc


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He did use an AR 15.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Bang Flop, great job. Wonder what the crime rate would be if this happened more often??


If this happened more often: What crime rate?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> 19 year old gets it right Home defense: One report says 19 another 23
> "Homeowner's son shoots, kills three would-be burglars"
> "Three would-be robbers were shot and killed Monday when an Oklahoma homeowner's son opened fire on them with an AR-15, authorities said. "
> 
> ...


A WIN for the good guys!:vs_karate::vs_karate:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

L


AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Some Heavy.com fact stuff on the kids who got deep-sixed and on the chubby getaway driver: Max Cook, Jacob Redfearn & Jake Woodruff: 5 Fast Facts | Heavy.com
> 
> Some stuff on the homeowner's son (with the awesome CQB skills): Zach Peters: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> ...


That 911 operator was dumb. She acted like she was setting up a case against the homeowner. I liked that, after she told him to disarm himself, he told her he would do so, only after he knew the cops were in residence. He seemed cool-headed.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Pretty sure he's 23 years old, but news articles on this have been quite poor. One in particular I read even contradicted itself saying first the female getaway driver had no idea who the homeowner was and then went on to say she knew of the family and likely had valuables in the house. 

But either way, one thing is for sure - this young man saved his own life and his father's life. Yes, these appeared to be 3 dumb suburban kids aged 17 to 19 who were rookies at robbing houses, but still the intent was still there as they brought knives and brass knuckles.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope it never happens at my home but if it ever happens here.

Secure location and family, 
Call police but give no more than the bare basics until...
my attorney arrives.

CCW safe legal card with dues paid.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

John Galt said:


> .........Call police but give no more than the bare basics until...
> my attorney arrives............


Yep. Just STFU. Anything you say can and will be used against you. Not for you. Against you.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Family member of teen burglary suspect killed in Wagoner County break-in speaks out | KTUL

Now the grandfather of one of the turds is saying that the homeowner using an AR-15 wasn't fair.



> "Brass knuckles against an AR-15, come on, who was afraid for their life," said Schumacher.


I wonder how he would feel if the homeowner used a 9mm pistol with hydrashock or a shotgun with buckshot.



> "What these three boys did was stupid," said Leroy Schumacher.
> 
> Schumacher agrees his grandson and his friends made a bad decision, but not one worthy of deadly consequences.
> 
> "They knew they could be punished for it but they did not deserve to die," said Schumacher


Sorry bud, your grandkid dun f'd up. Like I said before you play stupid games you win stupid prizes, him and his buddies won the jackpot this time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Family member of teen burglary suspect killed in Wagoner County break-in speaks out | KTUL
> 
> Now the grandfather of one of the turds is saying that the homeowner using an AR-15 wasn't fair.
> 
> ...


Ask him to publish his address. We can then make sure his house is on the list to hit. He can help them load the car up when they come.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The grandfather is responsible in the end for the kids proper and prompt termination.

He failed to bring up a responsible person(M or F), that person in turn failed in the proper upbringing of a now dead turd.

The asshole is quoted saying an unfair fight??? WTF, what is supposed to be fair? break in and die!

The man has to be an asshole, how in the hell is fair supposed to enter the equation, give them an even chance to win in a crime?

I think his brain is dim from too much shine.

I suppose he thinks the kid had a "right" being his grandson to break in and steal other peoples property.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

No charges for the homeowners son...and formal Felony Murder charges for that fat waste of life

http://amp.kjrh.com/2137351921/thre...officials-to-update-investigation-monday.html

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> No charges for the homeowners son...and formal Felony Murder charges for that fat waste of life
> 
> http://amp.kjrh.com/2137351921/thre...officials-to-update-investigation-monday.html
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


 I will wait until she is convicted, long ways before that happens. For the other Homies, just a heads up sitting here right now Nice Ar 15 black 30 rounds of 62 gr in reach. My trusted Ruger LC9S on my side.
Wife sleeping her .38 at her side
If you are lucky I will get you before the 62 pound Blue healer does. You don't want him to be first.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If you are lucky I will get you before the 62 pound Blue healer does. You don't want him to be first.


Right on! My two Belgian Shepard /dobi mixes are trained not to bark, attack on command.

Trained to go for throat or gonads, perp will beg to be shot as his parts are being swallowed whole.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> ............Now the grandfather of one of the turds is saying that the homeowner using an AR-15 wasn't fair...............


Let's give gramps a cell phone so he can call 911 when three teens totin' AR-15s break into his house. Maybe he'll figure out 'fair' don't count to the criminal element.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

As posted/stated already IN this case the son of the home owner was not charged.

However here is a link where a home owner was charged. He found his shop/business on his property broken into went back to his house got his gun then came back and shot the intruder. If you leave and come back unless there is anther person / family member in danger I think you are going to get charged. Now if you open the door to your shop and some one is inside and rushes/ threatens you and you shoot them legally you are OK. I think he told the police he left the building and then came back.

I think reading and knowing what the laws are in your state is a must, if your life or someone else is not in immediate danger , as in you have time to go somewhere and come back, you might not want to be the first to shoot or at least not tell the police everything.

Self Defense? Washington Man Faces Possible Murder Charge for Shooting Showering Intruder - NBC News


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

YAY! I am glad that he killed them, chalk one up for a good guy.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> As posted/stated already IN this case the son of the home owner was not charged.
> 
> However here is a link where a home owner was charged. He found his shop/business on his property broken into went back to his house got his gun then came back and shot the intruder. If you leave and come back unless there is anther person / family member in danger I think you are going to get charged. Now if you open the door to your shop and some one is inside and rushes/ threatens you and you shoot them legally you are OK. I think he told the police he left the building and then came back.
> 
> ...


The guy in WA state is facing murder charges now for returning to his home business with a gun and shooting the intruder.

WA is obviously not a stand your ground state, but to be fair he did see evidence of a break in, armed himself and went in to investigate. However, the law just isn't on his side with this one, however I still think poor decision making shouldn't mean you relinquish your right to self defense.

Look at George Zimmerman, by all accounts it was incredibly stupid to pursue someone on foot but he still managed to beat his charges.


----------

